# what do you feed your shrimp?



## joshvito (Apr 6, 2009)

Thought a thread that surveyed APC members about what shrimp they have, and what they feed said species would be interesting.

List of fauna species:
Blue Pearl Shrimp - Neocaridina cf. zhangjiajiensis var. blue
Crystal Red Shrimp - Caridina cantonensis sp. "Red"
Orange Bee Shrimp - Caridina cantonensis sp. "Orange Bee"

I feed the following foods:
New Life Spectrum Crustacean Formula
New Life Spectrum H2O Stable Wafers


----------



## Big_Fish (Mar 10, 2010)

Taiwan Fire Red Shrimp - Neocaridina Heteropoda var Red 
Crystal Red Shrimp - Caridina cf. cantonensis
I feed em Hikari Crab Cusine and the occasional piece of blanched fresh Zucchini.

 love these little boogers.


----------



## B76 (May 17, 2011)

I feed mine algae eater wafers is this not good enough supplementation? And whatever excess fish food?


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

Neocaridina heteropoda var. red (Cherry shrimp) 
Caridina cf. cantonensis 'Crystal Red' (CRS) 
Cambarellus Patzcuarensis orange 

Hikari Shrimp cuisine 
Azoo Max breed
Azoo Max growth
NLS H20 wafers
Omega One shrimp pellets
NLS Cichlid formula 
NLS Thera+A
Hikari Cichlid excel
Tetra color flakes
Kent ZooPlex


----------



## TarantulaGuy (Apr 15, 2009)

Cherry shrimp, and they eat the algae/microorganisms in the tank, and Ocean Nutrition Community Formula Flakes.  Nothing fancy here, but they thrive, so must be doing something right.


----------



## Morgan (Jun 28, 2011)

CRS
Yellow neos
Blue Pearl neos

Mosura Excel
Mosura Red Bee formula

I prefer Mosura's tablets as they will stay firm enough to fully remove without crumbling apart even after a couple hours of soak time.


----------

